

Show HN: We buit this in 4 hours on the local hackathon - volpav
http://sieve.hacks.priceflurry.com/

======
struppi
Very cool, especially for a 4-hour-project! And it works really well. I just
don't know what I should use it for...

~~~
moystard
Imagining that your RSS client does not support filtering or rules, you can
use these to get the filtering performed directly on the server. Can be
convenient.

~~~
volpav
Exactly, that's the issue I have with Google Reader (such an obvious
functionality is missing). Now I can categorize my news within one feed by
using this tool.

------
zaidf
Someone make this for twitter please! A big problem with twitter is that most
active users use it for everything from communicating with their significant
other to sharing industry news. In most cases, I am only interested in the
industry news-related posts when I follow someone and yet, over 50% of my
twitter feed(no matter how hard I try to filter) is full of random
conversations not reflective of my interests. For the longest time I thought
the problem was the group of users I was following. So I removed almost
everybody and cut it down to under 20 at one point. It didn't help much: my
feed remained dominated by mostly random conversations.

~~~
volpav
As a quick solution, you can combine Sieve with Twitter to RSS
(<http://www.twittertorss.com/>)

------
k-mcgrady
Just tried it, really cool tool. I hate subscribing to the feeds of big tech
news sites because there are a lot of posts I don't care about. Being able to
filter it like this is really useful. And in 4 hours! Good job.

~~~
volpav
Thanks a lot, glad you liked it. I understand your pain (I was once subscribed
to Mashable main feed) :-)

There's a number of existing services (like <http://www.feedrinse.com/>) but I
really wanted to make it as simple as possible (no sign ups, no fancy UI, easy
to use and free).

------
thibaultj
Looks very nice. However, what must be typed in is somewhat unclear. Maybe you
could add a small help label or something?

~~~
volpav
Thanks! I will add some hints as soon as I get to the source :-)

------
unwind
Can someone please fix the submission title, too? They should have time for
the missing 'l' in "built", now.

~~~
volpav
Oops, sorry about that. Can't I edit my own submissions? :-/

~~~
sp332
There's a two-hour limit on edits, after that only a mod can change it.

------
eranation
Nice, but to make this really useful, you need to change the content type,
it's currently text/html and some feed readers don't take it well

~~~
volpav
Will do, thanks for noticing this.

------
eckyptang
"Oops, an error occured."

Perhaps another hour on QA wouldn't go amiss...

~~~
volpav
Could you post the Id of the feed? Will fix it as soon as I can.

~~~
eckyptang
Actually I think it was a validation issue. Try entering some garbage in the
filters.

I didn't get far enough to get the feed Id.

~~~
volpav
Ok, will look into it.

